# Epdm roofave



## Rhickox01 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi everyone I have a 2005 jayco tt 29' it has the epdm roof. I cleaned it with mild bleach and soft brush. I read somewhere you could apply armor all to condition the rubber. I applied the armor all , then I read some post on here it could damage the membrane. Well I got some gain laundry soap and a bucket and with a soft brush washed the roof and hosed it off. Armor all was applied about 4 hours before I tried to wash it off. There is still a residue , but got most of it off. Only first time I have applied amor all , usually just clean it once a year. Does anyone know if one application will due damage to the membrane?  Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Apr 30, 2016)

If you washed it off you are probably ok.  I would get what is recommended for the roof now and apply it.


----------



## William David (Jun 15, 2016)

Please visit EPDMRoofers website where you find your desired information. Thanks


----------

